# turtle source any good?



## ehopkins12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Is turtle source a good website to get tortoises from? if not do you guys know of a good one?


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 28, 2010)

really depends on what kind of tortoises you want.... what did you have in mind?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 28, 2010)

They aren't bad  a little pricey, but not bad. 

You can also look into http://www.turtlesandtortoises.com/ 

Danny


----------



## fifthdawn (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're talking about theturtlesource, then yes.

Mark is an excellent breeder, probably the best. I've ordered most my pets from him. He has excellent communication and does everything to get the pet to you as safe as possible. The safety of the pet always comes first for him. He has delayed my order a few time simply because of the temperature of where I was but I didn't mind. One of my orders was still delayed on UPS's side because of weather and will not will over the weekend until Monday. That was way too cold to keep in the warehouse. He personally called up UPS, iono how but he got UPS to ship my pet to me on that day. I had a personal driver pretty much, there was nothing else in the UPS truck, just my package.

His animals are a little pricier but definately top quality. You can tell by the quality of his site and the number of animals he offer that he probably gets pretty good business and I think a large part of it is because of the quality of animal and service.


----------

